# Cooking with an Air Fryer...



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone have experience cooking with an Air Fryer? Looking for an healthy alternative to cooking chicken wings. Wife thinks it may be a gimmick??? Thanks in advance...


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sister in law has one and loves it. I've also seen quite a few posts on reddit where people are happy about them. No personal experience with them though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was just looking at these just the other day in a Williams Sonoma email and was wondering if they lived up to the hype.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I have one and we use it for wings ALL the time now. No more frying wings in oil for us. Taste just like it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What models(brand) do you guys use? I'm quite skeptical myself. How long does it take to make wings and such?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ATM, I am using a Bella 14538 .. wings take about 10-12 min per side @375. The only thing I don't like about this model is that it is kinda small. I can load it up with only about 8-10 drumette/wingette per cook. We had a bigger unit (forgot the make/model), but I guess they sent us a refurb one and it only last a few cooks and instead of exchanging the unit, they just gave us our money back and it was no longer on sale. We liked that bigger unit until it stopped working. LOL.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

We have one, got it for Christmas. I've used it a few times for "cheater smoked" wings. Smoked for 15-20 minutes, then into the fryer. We love them. Also used it for homemade fries, fish sticks, and salmon patties.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Not to derail the subject, but I have been working on improving my gas grilled wings for a while and a chef friend gave me a bunch of good tips. I start by throwing the cut wings in a pyrex and cook in the oven at 225 for 45 minutes. This helps break down the collagen and makes them come off the bone better when eating. Next I toss them on the gas grill around 325 and just keep flipping them until they crisp up how you like them. I baste them with a mix of butter and soy sauce as I flip. Lastly a quick toss in hot sauce-( I make a simple buffalo sauce with 1 bottle of franks, 1/3 cup brown sugar, and a stick of butter.) then back on the grill for a few more minutes to let the sauce thicken up a bit.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Isn't an air fryer the same as a convection oven?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Bacon, less the oil... mmm...


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Bacon, less the oil... mmm...


The healthy option in bacon is to make it using loin, not belly. Not sure why this isn't even usually an option, especially in these health conscious times. I have to cure my own.


----------



## cjueden (Jun 3, 2018)

TC2 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon, less the oil... mmm...
> ...


That's an amazing idea, I'll have to look into that. Are there any commercial examples available?


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

cjueden said:


> TC2 said:
> 
> 
> > The healthy option in bacon is to make it using loin, not belly. Not sure why this isn't even usually an option, especially in these health conscious times. I have to cure my own.
> ...


It's fairly simple and there's quite a lot of info on curing your own bacon around. The main ingredients are just salt, sugar and nitrites (commonly called something like cure #1 or prague powder #1. Make sure they're nitrites and not nitrates, which are used for longer term curing).

Once you've got a loin, weigh it and enter the value and required characteristics into this calculator (http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/calculator/dry_cure_bacon/) which will tell you the amounts of salt, sugar and nitrites to use. Then you rub the cure all over the meat, seal it up in a bag including all the cure (a vacuum bagging machine is useful) and leave it for a week in the fridge, turning and massaging occasionally to ensure the cure is well mixed. After it's finished, be sure to wash thoroughly or it will be way too salty and then leave in the fridge for a day to dry. Then you can either smoke it or use it "wet".

Once you get the basic technique down you can adjust salt levels to taste and add your own herbs/syrup etc for flavoring!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The only reason I haven't bought one of these is because everyone I've talked to who owns one has had issues. Some of them have seemingly just quit working. I'd be interested in makes and models folks have that are functioning without issue.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The only reason I haven't bought one of these is because everyone I've talked to who owns one has had issues. Some of them have seemingly just quit working. I'd be interested in makes and models folks have that are functioning without issue.


Yes, our first one just quit working. I will have to see if the wife remembers what brand/model it was as I don't.

But our second one is going on 3 months w/o any issues.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

How is cooking in an air-fryer any different (as far as results go) then using an oven?


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

kevreh said:


> How is cooking in an air-fryer any different (as far as results go) then using an oven?


Not much different, but the design of the basket and airflow makes it easier to get a crisp finish.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

A great way to make bacon is to put it on a wire rack on a foil-lined cookie sheet. Comes out crisp and all the fat drips below.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Guys I have the Cuisinart TOA-60 and love it.

It's big, uses up decent amperage, but it's a thing of beauty. It is a toaster oven, convection oven, and air fryer in one. I haven't done wings yet but have done French fries, fish sticks, reheat pizza, bagels, baked potatoes, it does it all.

It hasn't been out for long I think only a month. It's Cuisinart so you know it's the real deal.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I have the Phillips air fryer and use it at least 3-4 times a week.

It is an excellent tool. The value depends on how you cook. I do steak at least once a week in a sous-vide machine. I use the air fryer to caramelize it and also when I reheat it. The obvious great uses are chicken, fries, and tater totes. I also use mine for vegetables: broccoli, bell peppers... I love the taste of a little caramelization. It is quick to heat up, cook, and clean up.

The downside to the unit is it really is only suitable for serving 2-3 people.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So I'm late to the party...

I was a skeptic of air fryers, but my mother-in-law bought us one for Christmas, so we tried it and I have to say, it's legit.

Yes, they are basically just a mini convection oven, but I think it really does deliver better results when cooking certain foods. Our GE Café convection oven has some fancy options for frozen snacks, etc. and it doesn't crisp things up quite as well as the air fryer. It probably has something to do with the smaller volume and the amount of air flow. I did some corn dogs tonight and they, no joke, tasted like they came from Sonic.

One of my biggest concerns was ease of cleanup, and it's not anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be. Capacity was another concern. Ours is a 5qt, and it's really just about right for our family of 4. That said, I could see a scenario where running two in tandem would be nice - e.g. so your french fries or tots and wings could be done at the same time.

Oh, and it's super fast to heat up - much faster than preheating the oven.

Buy with confidence. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Which one did you buy @Ware?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Which one did you buy @Ware?


:lol:

Now I didn't buy it. If I was shopping for the best one, I would be starving - still comparing specs. Honestly, that's probably why I didn't have one already.

The one she bought us is an inexpensive analog one:

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/gourmia-5qt-analog-air-fryer-black/6419829.p?skuId=6419829

No fancy settings - just a dial for temperature and time. The precision of the timer dial doesn't meet my needs, so I use the timer on my cell phone to satisfy my OCD.

If I was shopping for one, I think I would be tempted to try one of the toaster oven style ones, as it might be a more versatile use of countertop space.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Which one did you buy @Ware?
> ...


I can't read. Well, a little I can.

I feel as though I wouldn't eat very healthy if I had one of those. Not that I eat all that great now.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Just made my first batch of breaded chicken wings. Judging by how voraciously my daughter and son tore into them they were a hit. It's turning out to be my favorite cooking appliance, excepting my grill.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Bacon, less the oil... mmm...


Nice, Whats the time and Degress needed to cook the bacon :thumbup:

I like chips at 180deg C for 15mins then put them back in at 200deg C for 5mins


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> Nice, Whats the time and Degress needed to cook the bacon :thumbup:
> 
> I like chips at 180deg C for 15mins then put them back in at 200deg C for 5mins


Hey, I don't really have a set time. I check on it constantly every 5-7 minutes to see if it is done. As for temp, I set it to the highest.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

If you want crispy oven baked wings try this recipe. This guy has a lot of great recipes. 
https://youtu.be/mh2AXh1eRmE


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's J. Kenji López-Alt. He has great content. His book, The food lab is really good.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I held off for ages until I just got angry trying to make decent wings in my oven at home. So I finally decided on this one:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Foodi-4-in-1-8-qt-2-Basket-Air-Fryer-with-DualZone-Technology/585029646

The two baskets are awesome, and you can cook two different things and time them to finish at the same time. I made some pretty good wings in this. I was sold. But my wandering eye has always gravitated towards this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Ninja-Multi-Purpose-Counter-top-Convection-SP101/dp/B07SCGY2H6/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=ninja+foodi+grill+and+air+fryer&qid=1614729436&sprefix=ninja+foodi&sr=8-9

I didn't want to spend the money and hate air frying, so I got the first one with 2 baskets. Then I found this one on Woot as a refurb for $129, and decided that big of a discount was worth a shot. And holy smokes, I love this one more than the first. This one can produce crispier skin in less time, so the two basket model is now used more for sides and I'll run them both at the same time.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

We tried one a few weeks ago, due to all the hype, and it was a giant piece of crap. Maybe it was because it was a cheap one, but man it sucked. We returned it the next day after using it once. We tried to make some potatoes julienne, and they didn't cook evenly at all. Some edges and pieces were nearly black, and some pieces were still mushy and undercooked. I think we'll stick to a deep fryer.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Our oven died and we only had an air fryer for about three weeks. It was excellent- my wife used it twice a day and we never had a single issue with it.

Couldn't have been happier.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Following up this thread...I bought an air fryer from Sam's Club in 2018. It was junk...We returned it.

Fast forward to @Ware's post about the air fryer his mother-in-law gave him. We found the digital version  at our local Costco for $49.95. The wife liked it so much that she bought a second one. These are super handy and really cut down on cooking times.

Thanks to all who responded to this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

White94RX said:


> ...We tried to make some potatoes julienne, and they didn't cook evenly at all. Some edges and pieces were nearly black, and some pieces were still mushy and undercooked. I think we'll stick to a deep fryer.


Did you pull the basket and turn/toss them at all during the cook?

Per my user manual, I make sure to turn/toss whatever I'm cooking at least once - and sometimes more than once if there is more than a single layer of food in the basket. I would get the results you describe if I didn't.

I think the model @TulsaFan has even has a "turn reminder" feature.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> ...The wife liked it so much that she bought a second one...


I think we'll eventually end up with a second one.

One of my biggest fears was being able to keep the thing clean, but it cleans up much easier than I thought it would.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Ware said:


> White94RX said:
> 
> 
> > ...We tried to make some potatoes julienne, and they didn't cook evenly at all. Some edges and pieces were nearly black, and some pieces were still mushy and undercooked. I think we'll stick to a deep fryer.
> ...


I did. We just weren't happy with it. Maybe we should have bought a more expensive one instead of the cheapest one we could find, but were weren't willing to risk over $100 on something we didn't think was going to live up to the hype.


----------

